# Firmware: Canon EOS Rebel T5 v1.0.1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 30, 2015)

```
Canon has released a minor firmware update for the EOS Rebel T5/1200D.</p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.0.1 incorporates the following fix:</p>
<ul>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the captured image may exhibit uneven exposure when the camera is used with a TS-E 17mm f/4L or TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II lens which is shifted or tilted during shooting.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_rebel_t5_18_55_is_ii_kit?WT.mc_id=C126149#DriversAndSoftware" onclick="__gaTracker('send', 'event', 'outbound-article', 'https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_rebel_t5_18_55_is_ii_kit?WT.mc_id=C126149#DriversAndSoftware', 'Download firmware v1.0.1 for the EOS Rebel T5 at Canon USA');" target="_blank">Download firmware v1.0.1 for the EOS Rebel T5 at Canon USA</a> </strong></p>
```


----------



## Pelican (Sep 30, 2015)

There is no firmware.


----------



## greekcs (Oct 1, 2015)

When's the last time someone mounted a $2K+ lens on a $300 entry level consumer DSLR?


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Oct 1, 2015)

See, this is why many of us love Canon. They might not have the most cutting edge stuff released every year in terms of spec sheets, but what they do put out is done right and made sure it remains done right for a long time. I can't imagine anyone using those lenses on that body, but if that is all Canon can possibly find faulty with the firmware, them damn, they really nailed the execution in design and production. Sony would have seen a camera over 1 year old and told you to go shove it up your arse and buy a new camera model to fix your issue.


----------



## keithcooper (Oct 1, 2015)

*Really??*

Every Canon body I've ever put a tilt/shift lens on has problems with exposure if you try it when shifted/tilted.
The usual rule is to do any metering before lens movements.

In response to an earlier question, I did recently put my 11-24 on a 100D for some shots (it's a backup body and didn't have my 10-18 with it) OK, not strictly out of necessity, but you've got to see ;-)


----------



## derrald (Oct 1, 2015)

greekcs said:


> When's the last time someone mounted a $2K+ lens on a $300 entry level consumer DSLR?



I've used a 500 f/4l on a Rebel SL1. It works great!

I wasn't near my computer to attach so here's a link:
http://www.journeyoflight.com/photo/ring-necked-pheasant/pheasant/0/0/12/0


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Oct 4, 2015)

derrald said:


> greekcs said:
> 
> 
> > When's the last time someone mounted a $2K+ lens on a $300 entry level consumer DSLR?
> ...



That's an amazing pheasant shot there! Those little buggers can be difficult to shoot sometimes. Hear a squawk in front of you and then he's 100 feet behind you 3 seconds later.


----------

